# برنامج تحويل وحدات القياس



## سامي صلاح عبده (21 مارس 2007)

في يوم الامس تم رفع برنامج تحويل وحدات القياس باس convert واعتقد انه لم يعلم احد بكنه هذ البرنامج, ولكن اليوم ارفعه باسم جديد وهو برنامج تحويل وحدات القياس وهو موجود على الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/21936190/Convert.exe

ولكم الشكر اخوتي


----------



## saer_mounir (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى سامى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكورا اخي الفاضل

لكن الرابيد شير لا يمكنني من تنزيل البرنامج
ولا ادري لماذا 
مع اني اتبعت كل خطواته


اشكرك شكرا كبيرا


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (9 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك شكرا كبيرا


----------



## عديل1 (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## م.وسيم (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (11 أبريل 2007)

Thanks for you only


----------



## محمود جميل (11 أبريل 2007)

والله يا أخي انك حطيت يدك على الوجع أنا كثير بحتاج أحول وحدات وبقعد ساعات أدور على التحويلات في المراجع.


----------



## طارق الشناوي (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## benadem (5 مايو 2007)

الله يجازيك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الشااااعر (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخوي العزيز


----------



## علي المالكي1 (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ علي


----------



## wazer (7 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى سامى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راكين (7 مايو 2007)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## wazer (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مايو 2007)

اشكركم على تعبيراتكم الراقية


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 مايو 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 يوليو 2007)

ارجو ان لا يفوت احدكم تحميل هذا الملف


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (13 يناير 2008)

برنامج تحويل وحدات القياس باس convert


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (13 يناير 2008)

اخواني كيف يتم التنزيل من الرابيد شير


----------



## midowahba (18 يناير 2008)

للاسف الرابط انتهي 
شكراا


----------



## night1m (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي
حاولت تنزيل الموضوع ولكن تم حدف الموضوع من ملف التنزيل


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (24 يناير 2008)

*file not found*

file not found


----------



## ba7ar1654 (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخوي بس مافتح معاي


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (30 يونيو 2010)

نأسف لعدم تحميل الملف مرة أخرى لتعذر العددين من انزاله
ولكن الآن تم رفعه من داخل المنتدى لتعم الفائدة للجميع وذلك على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/85717_01277915042.zip


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

الرابيد شير لا يعمل اخخى الفاضل


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

_الله يفتح عليك دلوقتى تم التحميل والف شكر_


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (1 يوليو 2010)

تجد الرابط الجيد في المشاركة رقم 28 من هذا الموضوع وقد تم اختباره


----------



## حسام كردي (1 يوليو 2010)

اخي الرابط لا يفتح
مشكور على كل حال​


----------



## حسام كردي (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي اخيرا فتح الرابط​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (1 يوليو 2010)

جرب هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1277915042.zip


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين جميعكم على المرور


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (23 أغسطس 2010)

اليوم نرفع البرنامج داخل هذه المشاركة كملف مرفق 
نرجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## jabarin2008 (30 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي لكن هناك مشكلة بالرابط لم يعد موجود البرنامج


----------



## اسحاق عمان (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي الكرعاوي (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي سامي


----------



## Hakem22 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*برنامج لتحويل وحدات القياس*

بارك الله فيك أخي و جعل هته الفائدة في ميزان حسناتك 
إن شاء الله


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (1 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## adison2000 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

File Had Been Removed From Rapidshare, may be it's better if you upload it to another server


----------



## adison2000 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

File Had Been Removed Please Upload it To Another Server


----------



## M.akmal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samer j (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## صدام عوض محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed malik (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هنالك خطا ارجو المراجهة


----------



## ahmed malik (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هنالك خطا ارجو المراجعة


----------



## ابوشامة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل

لا يمكن تنزيل البرنامج من الرابيد شير
لماذا


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج رائع بارك الله بك


----------

